# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Japan Beach Destinations

## Valerie

Would anyone be able to provide some insight for beach resorts in Japan? I will be in Toyko for work this summer and my husband is planning to join me in adding some time at the end to celebrate our anniversary. I was looking into Caribbean adventures for us this year but this trip seems like a great opportunity to experience an entirely new culture for both of us so I thought perhaps we could combine the two and seek out a Japanese beach destination :) Any advice would be much appreciated!

----------

